# Great film - shame about the soundtrack



## Morrelli

*You loved the film, but you were disappointed with the soundtrack ?* Which composer would you have chosen ?

For me *The Reader* - Nico Muhly

In my humble opinion, the composer should have been Max Richter, or maybe Rachel Portman.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## pac

Overall I feel a lot of films from the 80's (take or give a few) are afflicted by a synth score that extinguishes all hope for them to be called "timeless". 

Many will disagree, but I would have preferred it if Blade Runner had had less Yamaha CS-80 and more acoustic instruments in the soundtrack.

That's not to say that synths make bad soundtracks, it all depends on which sounds you use and how you use them. For example the Ondes Martenot, while one of the oldest synths in existence, actually sounds rather acoustic and timeless (like a musical saw ?) Also, many sample-based synths can make excellently organic sounds that do not betray their synthetic origin.

This contrasts with Moogs and synths that make heavy use of saw/square waves, that are instantly identifiable as such. (Note that this has nothing to do with analog or digitalness, as both technologies can produce anything from the cheesiest saw wave to the most mysterious ambient sound.)


----------



## DeepR

Yes, I'll be the first one to disagree. Out of all electronic soundtracks you had to mention Blade Runner, THE example of a great electronic soundtrack. The Blade Runner soundtrack enhances the movie and the movie wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## Cosmos

I would say Gravity, just because it won an oscar for best original score. The little music used in the film was kind of cliche, and wasn't really memorable.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Quite in opposite i've found many awful disappointing films which first listening to their beautiful soundtrack or title song made me watch them!

A Summer Place (1959), first heard the very beautiful song "A Summer Place" sung by Andy Williams (his recording not included in the movie). 

Days of Wine and Roses (1962), Soundtrack by Henri Mancini first i found on a 33rpm record with the composer himself at the piano. 

Doctor Zhivago (1965), First i found Lara's Theme... boring movie. 

Thomas Crown Affair (1968), the beautiful rendition of the song The Windmills of your mind by Jose Feliciano made me think that it's definitely a great love movie with so much tenderness but when i watched the film.... hfff! 

Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid (1969), The superb song Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head...but i found the movie quite boring! (sorry!) 

Patton (1970), Great soundtrack by Jerry Goldsmith.

and many more!


----------



## DeepR

The Mission... I'm not sure what is to blame...the movie, or the music... both were good, but together they didn't really work. Pieces like the main theme and Gabriel's Oboe were so good and in this case it distracted from the movie.


----------



## norman bates

To Live and Die in L.A


----------



## regressivetransphobe

The Road Warrior

Classic exploitation fare with sub-John Williams Hollywood "epic" mush for music.


----------

